# Pictures of Lola and I(Photoshopped)



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I put these into paintshop pro.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Even if she's not breed standard, she's still adorable!! 
Where's Raven?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I think she is simply preciious and love seeing her pix


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

That kissing one is just too sweet!


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Great pictures. I need to get some of me and my babies. It is just like with my human children - I don't have any because I am alway the one behind the camera.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just love her cute little deer head  She is very cuddly looking!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Lola looks alot like my older chi (until he gained ALOT of weight!!!) Your 2 are very cute!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

.............


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

What she said but im not sure if ur comment was to be rude since u have a deerhead as well either way that and the not breed standard i dont see a point in pointing out


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I happen to LOVE deerheaded chihuahuas- obviously I am the proud owner of one. I ALWAYS write "I love her color, her ears, etc" on people's post. This has nothing to do with imperfections. I was giving a compliment.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

See it was what i figured that u werent trying to be rude but it kinda looked it SORRY


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok...Jessie... then I am totally sorry...I just took it as a negative then...

Please forgive me...ok


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

She's so gorgeous! 
Is she a mamma's girl?


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lola is a sweetheart and those are great pictures. I haven't failed noticing the other little angel in your siggy. Can you post some pics? It's a cutie.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

By the way.....I LOVE your Lola!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmm, let's see if I can word this better ... just curious, but why is calling a chi a deerhead automatically considered an insult? It's not a bad thing at all


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Deer headed chis are really cute! I think that my Madison is one of the cutest chis, and he has a deer shaped head. Honestly, who cares what their heads look like  They are all chis, and all adorable.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a beautiful deer head chi whom I adore more than life  I was telling my hubby last night how Bella is out of standard last night he was very offended  I get that way too.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I didn't mean anything by my "out of breed standard" comment either. 
I was just pointing out that who cares if your chi isn't breed standard, she's still so cute 
Obviously I didn't mean anything negative by it because look at my 12 lb chi MIX :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think anyone thought that Katie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

LuvMypup said:


> What she said but im not sure if ur comment was to be rude since u have a deerhead as well either way that *and the not breed standard i dont see a point in pointing out*


 Just trying to stay out of trouble


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

She is cute.  

Where is Raven? I haven't seen pics of her in a while, and she's so cute!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Really, who cares if our dogs are breed standered or not. Unless you are buying your dog just for show, which only some of us are...Theses puppies arn't just "breed standered or not", they are our little angels, our babies...Who cares if they match the way someone out there who dreamed up the perfect looking chi. We shouldn't care if they look perfect, they are just our pets, dogs who look up to us like god. 

Thank you for the comments, Lola appreciates them  She loves the attention, she is a big mommas girl. When we first got her, she was attached to both my fiancee and I, and now...It is mostly me, Raven is attached to her Daddy more than me. That is why we decided, on their papers, that Raven would be his dog and I would be the co-owner, and vis versa with Lola. 

I will get some pictures of little Raven for you guys. I may put up a post tonight with her pictures.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> ..Theses puppies arn't just "breed standered or not", they are our little angels, our babies...Who cares if they match the way someone out there who dreamed up the perfect looking chi. We shouldn't care if they look perfect, they are just our pets, dogs who look up to us like god.


I couldn't have said it better myself!!!! :thumbleft: 

It's funny that Raven is your mans! Freia (our second) is my hubbys! *hehe* and Beenie (our first) is usually mine!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That's what I was trying to say, about the breed standard. I hope you didn't take it the wrong way


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, me too. A pet is a pet


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Yay! More piccies! I love pictures!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

No no, I didn't take it the wrong way, I was just saying my feelings. 

I'm about to post some more of the girls, most of them are of Raven, I got some good ones of the little fart  she usually wont look at the camera.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

This is to katie i am also sorry i took it the wrong way  and btw this may sound silly but what is carl mixed with i just thought he was part of the giant chi club  and a cutie didnt even notice he was a mix


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks LuvMyPup 
He's supposedly mixed with a pomeranian. (Or maybe he's just a badly bred chihuahua...)
His parents are both Chi/pom mixes.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

wow well he deff doesnt have that pom fluffyness hes a cutie tho i love ur siggy


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Its funny I always think that too.. (not pom, no fluff) but I have a friend in our meet up group who has a chi/pom mix who looks almost exactly like Carl, infact those particular crosses that I'm aware of which are chi/pom have all been short haired... and always surprised me. I guess we just assume a the pom would bring long coats! Especiallly funny since some red long hair chis are often confused with poms! Never can tell. Just like my sis is short (under 5') and has straight blond hair and blue eyes.. my brother and I have dark brown wavey hair and are average to tall.. he has green eyes and I have brown.. You can tell my bro and I are siblings but we always say we found my baby sister in a ditch she looks nothing like us!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Really? You know a chi/pom that looks like Carl?? I would love a pic some day! 
All the chi/poms I've googled (lol) are long-haired.


----------

